# 24 Budweiser 500ml E29.99



## dodo (1 May 2009)

Works out at 75 cent per 300ml lasting until Saturday


----------



## Caveat (1 May 2009)

Er...where is that dodo?


----------



## IsleOfMan (1 May 2009)

Were these not €19.99/€24 around Christmas time?


----------



## meatmonger (1 May 2009)

about £12-14 stg up north

its still a no brainer


----------



## ninsaga (1 May 2009)

pity its a crap beer though!


----------



## Lex Foutish (2 May 2009)

ninsaga said:


> pity its a crap beer though!


 
Agreed. Terrible! And it looks even worse in a glass! If you're going for bottled beer, there's nothing to touch Miller, IMHO. Discovered it when I lived in the U.S.

I used to drink Michelob there also. Anyone ever seen it on sale here?


----------



## dodo (3 May 2009)

Caveat said:


> Er...where is that dodo?


Sorry should have said Supervalue


----------



## dodo (3 May 2009)

meatmonger said:


> about £12-14 stg up north
> 
> its still a no brainer


Buying up north will do nothing for our economy and people need to start realizing this, its like biting of your nose despite your face,


----------



## dodo (3 May 2009)

ninsaga said:


> pity its a crap beer though!


I think its rather nice ,just all to their own taste, biggest selling lager in the world so all the people cant be wrong


----------



## starlite68 (5 May 2009)

dodo said:


> Buying up north will do nothing for our economy and people need to start realizing this, its like biting of your nose despite your face,


then maby the shops down here should bring their prices down and stop trying to rip us off


----------

